# vitreoretinal traction



## coderguy1939 (Feb 6, 2009)

Doctor did a pars plana vitrectomy to correct "vitreoretinal traction".  I have found something online called vitreoretinal traction syndrome which is defined as traction on the internal limiting membrane of the retina by adherent viteous fibrils in vitreous humor detachment.  I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who has coded this before and what DX code was used.  Thanks.


----------



## gaponte (Feb 6, 2009)

If it is the same of “traction detachment with vitreoretinal organization” would be code 361.81, try to get more information from your doctor.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 3, 2009)

THank you for your response.


----------

